# Is there any Romanian friends here? Looking for music film of George Enescu.



## Richard (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a short music film, I don't know when it is produced, possibly before 1985, I'm not sure it is Romanian rhapsody No.1 or 2, or some other works. I saw it on Chinese TV nearly 30 years ago, there is a lot of white line drawings in this film,(similar pictures is shown as following), I remember two scenes from it, one is a boy run to camera lens, and throw a luggage. Another is a group of monks walked in a line. There is no appearance of orchestra in this film.
I want to know where I can download or see this film on internet.
Thanks.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Your link does not work!


----------

